# How to beat uber selfie



## manymancruz

Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


----------



## TrollAlert

Why would you want to beat it?


----------



## nickd8775

Print out a picture of yourself. Works every time


----------



## MSUGrad9902

It got me once, and it was annoying. I went offline for a few minutes to get out of an area I don't like working, and I went to flip back online on the highway and it made me pull over to go back online. A little annoying but it wasn't the end of the world.


----------



## NewEnglander

It did it to me last night when I was en route to pick up a passenger. I could think of much better timing for it, but it wasn't the end of the world either.

I wouldn't recommend trying to cheat it. Uber has a whole fraud department that probably knows any tricks out there. I'm sure it would result in immediate deactivation if you got caught.


----------



## manymancruz

I just want to know if it's beatable because uber only cares about themselves and takes advantage of the system


----------



## steveK2016

manymancruz said:


> I just want to know if it's beatable because uber only cares about themselves and takes advantage of the system


What system are they taking advantage of by requiring selfie confirmation?

I got one too last weekend. Had to pull over to get the picture. Was a bit annoying but I got over it within 15 seconds as I got a ping.


----------



## Shangsta

manymancruz said:


> I just want to know if it's beatable because uber only cares about themselves and takes advantage of the system


Would take more effort to beat it than to suck it up and take the stupid picture, then getting on with your life.


----------



## UberDaddyCA

What's the Uber Selfie?
I am new here


----------



## Shangsta

paydayMARK said:


> What's the Uber Selfie?
> I am new here


Occasionally Uber makes you take a selfie to verify it is you driving when you go online.


----------



## DriveMeNot

What if your phone's camera is broken?


----------



## Boozoo

has there been an issue with scammers stealing driver's phones to go for joyrides? (or commit crimes under someone else's name?)


----------



## tohunt4me

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


Take a picture of a picture


----------



## tohunt4me

DriveMeNot said:


> What if your phone's camera is broken?


Then uber can't spy on you.


----------



## tohunt4me

steveK2016 said:


> What system are they taking advantage of by requiring selfie confirmation?
> 
> I got one too last weekend. Had to pull over to get the picture. Was a bit annoying but I got over it within 15 seconds as I got a ping.


Building the NSA FILES !


----------



## manymancruz

tohunt4me said:


> Take a picture of a picture


Hope taking a pic of a pic works. I wonder if anyone has tried it.


----------



## UberDaddyCA

Shangsta said:


> Occasionally Uber makes you take a selfie to verify it is you driving when you go online.


Thank you!  I didn't know that... Honestly... sounds like a good idea... as long as it doesn't interfere with your driving.


----------



## wk1102

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


What do you mean by beat it?

What's to beat, it's either you or its not you. You want to drive on someone else's account?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

Boozoo said:


> has there been an issue with scammers stealing driver's phones to go for joyrides? (or commit crimes under someone else's name?)


Close... deactivated (or unqualified by ticket criminal record ect) drivers getting someone else to set up an account and hand them their phone, or people just borrowing their uber phone/account.


----------



## ShawnsUber

Maybe I'm missing something but on my iPhone I simply say take picture, then choose the same one from my camera roll... It asks me after 4-5 logins to do it again as they don't like the pic and I just resend the same one. 

They DID NOT like my Morgan Freewoman pic


----------



## Shangsta

Boozoo said:


> has there been an issue with scammers stealing driver's phones to go for joyrides? (or commit crimes under someone else's name?)


The issue is people driving under other peoples accounts.


----------



## wk1102

ShawnsUber said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but on my iPhone I simply say take picture, then choose the same one from my camera roll... It asks me after 4-5 logins to do it again as they don't like the pic and I just resend the same one.
> 
> They DID NOT like my Morgan Freewoman pic


Sounds likr you are talking about your profile picture. When you are asked to verify you have to take a picture, you can't select one from the gallery.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Close... deactivated (or unqualified by ticket criminal record ect) drivers getting someone else to set up an account and hand them their phone, or people just borrowing their uber phone/account.


Oh don't think there was a big problem, of course there were some. I think this is more preventive and PR.

Look, we are making Uber even safer for you. If it's my brothers account I can just drive to his house and have him snap a picture. There is no time limit, or anything. If i have to verify, I just can't login until I do so. I can do it tomorrow or next week...

I still don't understand why the OP want to "beat" it.


----------



## ShawnsUber

Hmm, well it's when they ask for a Pic for me. Happens all the time now, maybe this isn't the actual security portion. I'm in Atlanta FWIW


----------



## Reversoul

Some people whine about anything....it's just a selfie...get over it


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

ShawnsUber said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but on my iPhone I simply say take picture, then choose the same one from my camera roll... It asks me after 4-5 logins to do it again as they don't like the pic and I just resend the same one.
> 
> They DID NOT like my Morgan Freewoman pic


*Face palms* some ingenious idea fuber had... they have some kinks to work out it seems.


----------



## ridelending

yeah, this really isn't worth complaining about.


----------



## Jordanyear23

So there's no time limit to take the selfie?


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Jordanyear23 said:


> So there's no time limit to take the selfie?


That is correct. Apparently, they will even accept it when you are deceased. 
(However, technically that is not a selfie, as someone else has to take it.)


----------



## steveK2016

Jordanyear23 said:


> So there's no time limit to take the selfie?


No but you cannot operate the app until you validate yourself.


----------



## tone17

This is confusing. Why would taking a picture be a problem? Unless you are doing something wrong. In which case why would you post about it on a public forum. You are an idiot.


----------



## Steven Ambrose

Knock on wood, I have not even got this request yet.


----------



## manymancruz

tone17 said:


> This is confusing. Why would taking a picture be a problem? Unless you are doing something wrong. In which case why would you post about it on a public forum. You are an idiot.


You are a big fool. Uber as a whole is a wrong company if you want to look at it that way. So you are also wrong. Remove the tick from your eyes before you complain about mine with your holier than thou attitude


----------



## steveK2016

manymancruz said:


> You are a big fool. Uber as a whole is a wrong company if you want to look at it that way. So you are also wrong. Remove the tick from your eyes before you complain about mine with your holier than thou attitude


Of all the faults that Uber has, I'm still not sure why requiring us to verify that we are the actual drivers for the actual accounts we are driving on. Seems like a solid safety concern that they addressed with this feature. It happened to me once and while it was inconvenient, it was an inconvenience that lasted 30 seconds. If it insures that drivers are the right drivers, not sharing accounts, etc, then I don't see how they can be considered "wrong" for such a feature.


----------



## manymancruz

I doubt if anyone of us so called righteous uber drivers have commercial insurance or how about you find out what happens when you tell your private insurance that you do ride share. Like I said remove the tick from your eyes before you tell me about mine


----------



## steveK2016

manymancruz said:


> I doubt if anyone of us so called righteous uber drivers have commercial insurance or how about you find out what happens when you tell your private insurance that you do ride share. Like I said remove the tick from your eyes before you tell me about mine


You can speak for yourself as I do have commercial insurance and my insurance provider has no problem providing me with coverage while I rideshare as I pay them extra money for that benefit.

So I still don't understand what your post has to do with the topic. For whatever bad Uber has done, this feature is not one of them...

...for whatever "tick" is in whomever's eye, I suggest you stop looking into a mirror...

Oh I get it now, you're the OP looking to "beat" the system. So you were deactivated for a legitimate enough of a reason that you couldn't fight it to get reinstated so you had to sign up for a new driver account under your brother's name.... and he just happens to be the more "Handsome" brother, am I right?

Lol....


----------



## tone17

I don't have commercial insurance but do have rideshare on mine. I don't know what a tick in my eye even means. So I have know response to that. "Holier than thou attitude" wow. Never been accused of that before. This is a safety feature to be sure that the correct person is driving. Still don't understand why anyone would need to "beat it."


----------



## Blackout 702

manymancruz said:


> You are a big fool. Uber as a whole is a wrong company if you want to look at it that way. So you are also wrong. Remove the tick from your eyes before you complain about mine with your holier than thou attitude


Ok, so I start a business, and I want to reward my workers for hard work so I offer an incentive. I say if you come in early on Saturday and work all day, I'll give you an extra $100. I cant come in on Saturday so I call the business line and you answer it. I have a nice chat, I thank you for coming in, and you get the bonus the next week.

Or...

You decide that you'd like the money so you ask your roomate to go in for you and you say you'll split the $100 with him next week. Now you have to figure out how to "cheat" the phone call.

Or...

I'm concerned about the safety of my customers so before I hire you I do a background check. You pass, and I hire you. Then a day comes when you can't work for some reason. You're out of town, or you're sick, or whatever. You know a guy that could use some cash but he has a bad history and he could never pass a background check and get a job. So he offers to work for you one day because he knows the boss won't be in. But you know that sometimes the boss calls when he's not there. Now you have to figure out how to "cheat" the phone call.

Or...

My insurance company places all kinds of restrictions on me that I'm not thrilled with, but that's the cost of business. One thing they ask me to do is verify that it's my actual employees doing the job every day, but I have offices all over the world. So I figure out a way to verify their identities just to keep everyone happy by making a few calls. But some employees are always looking for a way around the system even when there is absolutely no reason, so now they have to figure out a way to "cheat" the phone call.

Or...?


----------



## steveK2016

Blackout 702 said:


> Or...
> 
> Or...
> 
> Or...
> 
> Or...?


Get that tick out of your eye Blackout!


----------



## Blackout 702

steveK2016 said:


> Get that tick out of your eye Blackout!


Please make sense. I was addressing the original post. And the expression you keeep misusing refers to a mote, in the sense of a speck of sawdust, and not a tick. The quote is from Matthew 7:3, and reads "first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye."


----------



## steveK2016

Blackout 702 said:


> Please make sense. I was addressing the original post. And the expression you keeep misusing refers to a mote, in the sense of a speck of sawdust, and not a tick. The quote is from Matthew 7:3, and reads "first cast out the beam out of thine own eye; and then shalt thou see clearly to cast out the mote out of thy brother's eye."


I was being sarcastic...


----------



## tradedate

It's an inconvenience, and it's difficult to get the camera to recognize you at night. 

It serves Uber's purpose of being able to reduce people driving on others' accounts. And of course it gives them one more safety feature to brag about in their marketing. It also gives them one more way to defend themselves should there ever be liability around an incident involving a fraudulent driver.


----------



## Blackout 702

steveK2016 said:


> I was being sarcastic...


Ah. Subtle.


----------



## simpsonsverytall

I just txt my buddy who has the account and meet up.



yojimboguy said:


> I'm sorry. This makes no sense at all to me. Can you translate?


just throw the word *because *in there and pretty much anything works

sorry, i pasted this quote instead of making a new post because Uber doesn't even respect uberx and was initially a limo-share idea for jaded rich kids


----------



## yojimboguy

manymancruz said:


> I just want to know if it's beatable because uber only cares about themselves and takes advantage of the system


I'm sorry. This makes no sense at all to me. Can you translate?


----------



## manymancruz

steveK2016 said:


> You can speak for yourself as I do have commercial insurance and my insurance provider has no problem providing me with coverage while I rideshare as I pay them extra money for that benefit.
> 
> So I still don't understand what your post has to do with the topic. For whatever bad Uber has done, this feature is not one of them...
> 
> ...for whatever "tick" is in whomever's eye, I suggest you stop looking into a mirror...
> 
> Oh I get it now, you're the OP looking to "beat" the system. So you were deactivated for a legitimate enough of a reason that you couldn't fight it to get reinstated so you had to sign up for a new driver account under your brother's name.... and he just happens to be the more "Handsome" brother, am I right?
> 
> Lol....


Actually I put on a blond wig and wear Pink lip stick with yoga pants and fake boobs to look like Ivanka Trump on my profile


----------



## ChortlingCrison

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


Drive at night and keep any interior lights off.


----------



## SMOTY

Shangsta said:


> The issue is people driving under other peoples accounts.


Didn't know it was going on at all or as much as to require drivers to take selfie. I wonder if this goes on frequently. Because I know when I take a LYFT I don't really investigate if it's the same person who I requested I just get in but I obviously check for name and the car because maybe at the time of pic they didn't shave or just a had a different look you know?!!


----------



## tohunt4me

NewEnglander said:


> It did it to me last night when I was en route to pick up a passenger. I could think of much better timing for it, but it wasn't the end of the world either.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend trying to cheat it. Uber has a whole fraud department that probably knows any tricks out there. I'm sure it would result in immediate deactivation if you got caught.


Uber is EXCELLENT at Fraud perpetrated against Drivers !
I am sure they do have a Fraud Dept. to cheat us with !


----------



## tohunt4me

ChortlingCrison said:


> Drive at night and keep any interior lights off.


I keep interior lights off because I don't like getting shot while trying to vaccum my car at night !
It is unsafe to do where I work !
The coin operated car washes are not in good areas.


----------



## tohunt4me

tone17 said:


> This is confusing. Why would taking a picture be a problem? Unless you are doing something wrong. In which case why would you post about it on a public forum. You are an idiot.


Do you drive in a market where there is no parking ?
Where as soon as you pull over for any reason predators start circling ?
If I get Robbed or car jacked because of this ,I am sueing !


----------



## Jimmy Bernat

Only reason I can think that someone would want to beat the selfie thing is that they're using someone else's account


----------



## ShawnsUber

I may be having a bad hair day


----------



## nickd8775

Why is this featured? It is useless advice and the answer is simple for anyone with half a brain


----------



## El Janitor

I don't look exactly as I did when I took my first Uber photo since they asked me to take the verification photo. I was a bit unhappy that Uber wouldn't trust me (GASP) but I'm pretty sure I'm still me.


----------



## andaas

I've not been driving actively for awhile, but a question occurred to me: My phone does not grant the Uber Driver app permission to access the camera. What happens if/when the selfie prompt comes up in this situation? (Anyone tried?)


----------



## CrazyT

andaas said:


> I've not been driving actively for awhile, but a question occurred to me: My phone does not grant the Uber Driver app permission to access the camera. What happens if/when the selfie prompt comes up in this situation? (Anyone tried?)


I had my permissions for the camera turned off and within 2 days of setting it like that I was prompted for a picture, which requests access to the camera. I took the pic, went back to settings, turned the camera back off. 2 days later same thing. I ran an experiment and left the settings alone and haven't been prompted for another picture since.


----------



## Midlife51

manymancruz said:


> You are a big fool. Uber as a whole is a wrong company if you want to look at it that way. So you are also wrong. Remove the tick from your eyes before you complain about mine with your holier than thou attitude


Then quit Uber if it is wrong company.


----------



## Dotcomguy3020

steveK2016 said:


> What system are they taking advantage of by requiring selfie confirmation?
> 
> I got one too last weekend. Had to pull over to get the picture. Was a bit annoying but I got over it within 15 seconds as I got a ping.


Not to be rude, but are you stupid? The feds are trying to catch foreigners that use the same name to work at multiple companies. I drove cab for 2 1/2 yrs and before I switched to uber 4 months ago, we had to go thru the same thing. My company caught about 10 drivers with the same name at 2-3 other cab companies. Different ppl, but the same name and social security card number. So ya now know who is funding whom.


----------



## kabibe

ShawnsUber said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but on my iPhone I simply say take picture, then choose the same one from my camera roll... It asks me after 4-5 logins to do it again as they don't like the pic and I just resend the same one.
> 
> They DID NOT like my Morgan Freewoman pic


That's what i did. I wasn't trying to beat anything; i honestly didn't know what they wanted. So i just kept putting the same picture back on my profile.


----------



## steveK2016

Dotcomguy3020 said:


> Not to be rude, but are you stupid? The feds are trying to catch foreigners that use the same name to work at multiple companies. I drove cab for 2 1/2 yrs and before I switched to uber 4 months ago, we had to go thru the same thing. My company caught about 10 drivers with the same name at 2-3 other cab companies. Different ppl, but the same name and social security card number. So ya now know who is funding whom.


When pointing a finger, 3 point right on back at ya. Not sure how your reply makes me stupid. The person I was replying to suggested that uber is taking advantage of the system to which I ask how so...

Then your reply implies that you agree with my notion that the selfies are not a bad thing taking advantage of any system but rather a good safety protocol to prevent fraud...

Reading comprehension, tracking thread replies, learn these skills before you go calling people stupid...


----------



## kes1981

Boozoo said:


> has there been an issue with scammers stealing driver's phones to go for joyrides? (or commit crimes under someone else's name?)


Undocumented illegals use other people's accounts to drive. The selfie test doesn't really do anything since they upload their own picture for the driver profile. Another great idea by Uber. Loaner accounts are a big problem but their solution doesn't do anything to solve it.


----------



## manymancruz

Note that trump is president uber can feel more secured with less undocumented immigrants driving


----------



## manymancruz

kes1981 said:


> Undocumented illegals use other people's accounts to drive. The selfie test doesn't really do anything since they upload their own picture for the driver profile. Another great idea by Uber. Loaner accounts are a big problem but their solution doesn't do anything to solve it.


How do they upload their own pictures. When it's not their pics on the drivers license that was first submitted in the first place


----------



## think

MSUGrad9902 said:


> A little annoying but it wasn't the end of the world.


But then Tuesday night came and it turns out that it was actually


----------



## Adieu

Just make a death mask of the original account owner... or keep him on ice in your trunk


----------



## Adieu

Where & how do you access specific permissions for each app???


CrazyT said:


> I had my permissions for the camera turned off and within 2 days of setting it like that I was prompted for a picture, which requests access to the camera. I took the pic, went back to settings, turned the camera back off. 2 days later same thing. I ran an experiment and left the settings alone and haven't been prompted for another picture since.


----------



## Adieu

Also, the "people using other people's ID" thing tends to occur between people of the same background, gender, age group, and similar appearance... there's a reason why it's often cousins and stuff.

Somehow I got serious doubts it's ACTUALLY facial recognition, more likely junior CSRs in Mumbai or Amazon Mechanical Turks.



kes1981 said:


> Undocumented illegals use other people's accounts to drive. The selfie test doesn't really do anything since they upload their own picture for the driver profile. Another great idea by Uber. Loaner accounts are a big problem but their solution doesn't do anything to solve it.


----------



## iPHX

Using a static photo for verification may result in getting caught - the software used may be able to distinguish the same image being used multiple times versus a dynamic image taken from a camera.


----------



## CrazyT

Adieu said:


> Where & how do you access specific permissions for each app???


Under settings on my iPhone. Settings, scroll to the bottom for apps, find the one you want, click on it and it will show permissions that app has requested.


----------



## kabibe

iPHX said:


> Using a static photo for verification may result in getting caught - the software used may be able to distinguish the same image being used multiple times versus a dynamic image taken from a camera.


If that's true how come i haven't gotten any crap about using this super photoshopped pic of myself that's right here as my profile pic? That's the one i keep putting on when they ask. i actually don't like it, but i hate taking selfies and this pic is on my phone.


----------



## Kalee

Guys .... Don't be naive. For a long time, Uber has been trying different ways to get legal access to your camera. 
Access to your camera = snooping on you whenever you're driving. By pretending that you must provide them a selfie whenever asked requires for you to allow them access to your camera.

Do not trust them.

When i used to drive I ALWAYS drove with a piece of electrical tape covering the lens.
You should too.


----------



## manymancruz

kabibe said:


> If that's true how come i haven't gotten any crap about using this super photoshopped pic of myself that's right here as my profile pic? That's the one i keep putting on when they ask. i actually don't like it, but i hate taking selfies and this pic is on my phone.


Are you serious right now? This is not a joking matter miss


----------



## rleezx

Probably a fake account..dude got deactivated and using another ant


----------



## Shangsta

Kalee said:


> Guys .... Don't be naive. For a long time, Uber has been trying different ways to get legal access to your camera.
> Access to your camera = snooping on you whenever you're driving. By pretending that you must provide them a selfie whenever asked requires for you to allow them access to your camera.
> 
> Do not trust them.
> 
> When i used to drive I ALWAYS drove with a piece of electrical tape covering the lens.
> You should too.


easy there snowden.

I am not that paranoid. I mean i am sure they could but do you think they are trackimg everyone of us at all times?


----------



## tone17

tohunt4me said:


> Do you drive in a market where there is no parking ?
> Where as soon as you pull over for any reason predators start circling ?
> If I get Robbed or car jacked because of this ,I am sueing !


Okay I just got my first selfie request. I did not even stop, looked at my phone and pressed the button. It really wasn't hard. And yes I live in a market where it is illegal to stop on any major streets.


----------



## painfreepc

manymancruz said:


> Note that trump is president uber can feel more secured with less undocumented immigrants driving


 when did lsss undocumented happened I'm sorry I missed that newscast..


----------



## Blackout 702

Yam Digger said:


> What if your nose was a doorpost, where would you put the hinges?


I have no idea why that made me laugh.


----------



## melusine3

steveK2016 said:


> What system are they taking advantage of by requiring selfie confirmation?
> 
> I got one too last weekend. Had to pull over to get the picture. Was a bit annoying but I got over it within 15 seconds as I got a ping.


When you think about it, verifying the driver has to be important. I know of a driver who allegedly drives 70 hours a week, which seems nearly impossible. Could be he is doubling up, letting someone who looks a lot like him also drive his car.


----------



## melusine3

tohunt4me said:


> Then uber can't spy on you.


I can see wanting a selfie to verify you are the actual account holder, but I think they should also require the same of the riders. Also, to prevent them accessing your camera so they can't "spy" on you mid-ride (that is CREEPY), put a dot of painter's tape over the camera lens.


----------



## melusine3

wk1102 said:


> What do you mean by beat it?
> 
> What's to beat, it's either you or its not you. You want to drive on someone else's account?


It could happen and maybe why they are doing this.


----------



## Michaacb

Shangsta said:


> Occasionally Uber makes you take a selfie to verify it is you driving when you go online.


Oh for f*cks sake! Are you serious? This hasn't happened to me yet.


----------



## melusine3

steveK2016 said:


> Get that tick out of your eye Blackout!


What does that EVEN mean?


----------



## melusine3

SMOTY said:


> Didn't know it was going on at all or as much as to require drivers to take selfie. I wonder if this goes on frequently. Because I know when I take a LYFT I don't really investigate if it's the same person who I requested I just get in but I obviously check for name and the car because maybe at the time of pic they didn't shave or just a had a different look you know?!!


This makes me wonder if the recent rape happened due to a fake driver and Uber doesn't want the public to know such a thing could happen... OR, being diligent, they just realized it is a very real potential and want to nip it in the bud. I say, good on them for being proactive. Based upon the comments of some here who blithely say they just wait to meet up with the real account holder, that Uber ought to make this time-sensitive and flag any account that takes too long to get the selfie.


----------



## melusine3

andaas said:


> I've not been driving actively for awhile, but a question occurred to me: My phone does not grant the Uber Driver app permission to access the camera. What happens if/when the selfie prompt comes up in this situation? (Anyone tried?)


I didn't grant them permission, either. That just means someone in Uberville can't access your phone WHENEVER they want, but I wonder if that ability is only applicable when the app is on, or is there the potential for them to access your camera anytime they wish? I doubt it would affect your ability to take a selfie and send it to them.


----------



## melusine3

steveK2016 said:


> When pointing a finger, 3 point right on back at ya. Not sure how your reply makes me stupid. The person I was replying to suggested that uber is taking advantage of the system to which I ask how so...
> 
> Then your reply implies that you agree with my notion that the selfies are not a bad thing taking advantage of any system but rather a good safety protocol to prevent fraud...
> 
> Reading comprehension, tracking thread replies, learn these skills before you go calling people stupid...


Probably wasn't responding to your comment, but hit reply by chance on yours?


----------



## wk1102

melusine3 said:


> I didn't grant them permission, either. That just means someone in Uberville can't access your phone WHENEVER they want, but I wonder if that ability is only applicable when the app is on, or is there the potential for them to access your camera anytime they wish? I doubt it would affect your ability to take a selfie and send it to them.


It tells you that Uber needs permission for this action and give you the prompt or takes you to the screen to give permission.

I have mine set to no and have had to verify 2x. Both times it asked me to give permission first.


----------



## WVboyinOH

Shangsta said:


> The issue is people driving under other peoples accounts.


We have several ex-cabbies in Columbus driving under 1 account. 5 or 6 drivers sharing the same car; Driving 24/7/365. They just drive in shifts. Uber is attempting to stop this activity.


----------



## Travis -k

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


Whats the big deal, they have your picture and it takes seconds to confirm.


----------



## Blackout 702

steveK2016 said:


> Get that tick out of your eye Blackout!





melusine3 said:


> What does that EVEN mean?


It means steveK2016 is functionally illiterate.


----------



## steveK2016

manymancruz said:


> You are a big fool. Uber as a whole is a wrong company if you want to look at it that way. So you are also wrong. *Remove the tick from your eyes* before you complain about mine with your holier than thou attitude





manymancruz said:


> I doubt if anyone of us so called righteous uber drivers have commercial insurance or how about you find out what happens when you tell your private insurance that you do ride share. Like I said *remove the tick from your eyes* before you tell me about mine





steveK2016 said:


> I was being sarcastic...





Blackout 702 said:


> It means steveK2016 is functionally illiterate.


I thought we already established I was being sarcastic and mocking the Original Poster... I thought the eye roll emoji made that obvious


----------



## Blackout 702

steveK2016 said:


> I thought we already established I was being sarcastic and mocking the Original Poster... I thought the eye roll emoji made that obvious


You are forgiven. The other dude is functionally illiterate. And I'm kind of an a**hole so take everything I say with that in mind.


----------



## Yoelie9312

ShawnsUber said:


> Maybe I'm missing something but on my iPhone I simply say take picture, then choose the same one from my camera roll... It asks me after 4-5 logins to do it again as they don't like the pic and I just resend the same one.
> 
> They DID NOT like my Morgan Freewoman pic


----------



## Oscar Levant

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


Apparently some drivers are letting relatives and friends sign into their accounts to drive.


----------



## Oscar Levant

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


Tape the lens, works for me. If camera malfunctions, you will still pass the test.


----------



## Oscar Levant

steveK2016 said:


> What system are they taking advantage of by requiring selfie confirmation?
> 
> I got one too last weekend. Had to pull over to get the picture. Was a bit annoying but I got over it within 15 seconds as I got a ping.


Some drivers are letting friends drive and letting them sign into their accounts. they want to stop this. I don't do this, nor would I ever game the system, it's just not me to do that type of thing, but apparently people are.


----------



## unPat

I don't see what the problem is with selfie. I was promted 3 times to verify with the selfie. 
The first two times I was like 30+miles away from my home because I started my day with lyft and end up in a new area. 
The other time was when I log in in a completely different time than I used to. But the verification was quick.


----------



## steveK2016

Oscar Levant said:


> Some drivers are letting friends drive and letting them sign into their accounts. they want to stop this. I don't do this, nor would I ever game the system, it's just not me to do that type of thing, but apparently people are.


A lot of misconception about my post. This was in reply to the OP, who was claiming that Uber's requirement to require a selfie was somehow Uber trying to take advantage of... something. English probably isn't his first language, so it's been difficult to really understand his arguments. I am not replying regarding Drivers trying to game the system, that is obviously the reason for the selfie requirement...


----------



## DirtyRead

i think for some the quastion is about the “ facial recognition ” data. Like is it saved in a data base. are they able to use remotely. who else has access to it. did i leave the iron on do i really care game of thrones anymore? i get it everybody dies. did you know the China has more english speakers the england and america? oh crap i am way off topic i hope i don’t have to submit to Uber’s new no a.d.d verification…oh look a puppy dod


----------



## ElGranChorizo

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Close... deactivated (or unqualified by ticket criminal record ect) drivers getting someone else to set up an account and hand them their phone, or people just borrowing their uber phone/account.


I never knew that. This morning i got a message from them regarding something like this. I was confused


----------



## manymancruz

Oscar Levant said:


> Some drivers are letting friends drive and letting them sign into their accounts. they want to stop this. I don't do this, nor would I ever game the system, it's just not me to do that type of thing, but apparently people are.


Do you have commercial insurance if not you're gaming the system


----------



## manymancruz

unPat said:


> I don't see what the problem is with selfie. I was promted 3 times to verify with the selfie.
> The first two times I was like 30+miles away from my home because I started my day with lyft and end up in a new area.
> The other time was when I log in in a completely different time than I used to. But the verification was quick.


3 time in one day?


----------



## manymancruz

steveK2016 said:


> A lot of misconception about my post. This was in reply to the OP, who was claiming that Uber's requirement to require a selfie was somehow Uber trying to take advantage of... something. English probably isn't his first language, so it's been difficult to really understand his arguments. I am not replying regarding Drivers trying to game the system, that is obviously the reason for the selfie requirement...


I've been speaking English all my life before you become judgemental. Plus I wasn't arguing


----------



## unPat

No 3 times in like 2 months


----------



## UberGuySF

manymancruz said:


> Any suggestion on how to beat this selfie uber facial recognition


I think the question should be is , how great of a feature this is???? I mean UBER making sure the passengers are safe !! Driver reputation and integrity will suffer less because of this feature. This will lead to an decrease in illegitimate drivers. Asking how can you beat it , is like giving those that may want to trick Uber or wrong doers a pass. Cmon !!!


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

UberGuySF said:


> I think the question should be is , how great of a feature this is???? I mean UBER making sure the passengers are safe !! Driver reputation and integrity will suffer less because of this feature. This will lead to an decrease in illegitimate drivers. Asking how can you beat it , is like giving those that may want to trick Uber or wrong doers a pass. Cmon !!!


(Totally a joke)

Uber doesn't follow the rules, I follow Uber's example.. Good employees follow the example of their employer, I don't have to follow uber's rules. Good employers of Uber break the rules, I want to be a good employee... I will break the rules...

It's a logical fallacy but... Disruptive Independent Contractors UNITE!


----------



## UberGuySF

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Uber doesn't follow the rules, I follow Uber's example.. Good employees follow the example of their employer, I don't have to follow uber's rules. Good employers of Uber break the rules, I want to be a good employee... I will break the rules...
> 
> It's a logical fallacy but... Disruptive Independent Contractors UNITE!


You said good employees/contractors..... people using other uber accounts are not employees/contractors. I more less think that people with bad intentions or someone that cannot get approved should not be driving uber , regardless of the situation. Passengers should not suffer, because someone doesnt want to be responsible.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

UberGuySF said:


> You said good employees/contractors..... people using other uber accounts are not employees/contractors. I more less think that people with bad intentions or someone that cannot get approved should not be driving uber , regardless of the situation. Passengers should not suffer, because someone doesnt want to be responsible.


I actually totally agree, I was just insinuating that Uber had it coming for the way they treat their drivers and how badly they violate regulations, ordinances and laws. I edited my above post to reflect my true opinion.


----------



## roadman

UberGuySF said:


> I think the question should be is , how great of a feature this is???? I mean UBER making sure the passengers are safe !! Driver reputation and integrity will suffer less because of this feature. This will lead to an decrease in illegitimate drivers. Asking how can you beat it , is like giving those that may want to trick Uber or wrong doers a pass. Cmon !!!


Any tactic used by a driver to combat the crooked setup is fair game.


----------



## UberGuySF

roadman said:


> Any tactic used by a driver to combat the crooked setup is fair game.


Let's spend our time fighting things that are negative , not positive.


----------



## roadman

UberGuySF said:


> Let's spend our time fighting things that are negative , not positive.


I do have to be stopped to do it but I just click verify. I don't put my face in the camera. Instant Verified. I'm not even in the picture. This is reality. Fine by me I am not the one running the clown show here just posting my observations.


----------



## negeorgia

Boozoo said:


> has there been an issue with scammers stealing driver's phones to go for joyrides? (or commit crimes under someone else's name?)


I have heard of frat brothers loaning their partner account and car to a friend, then paying that friend a cut of the earnings.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland

manymancruz said:


> I doubt if anyone of us so called righteous uber drivers have commercial insurance or how about you find out what happens when you tell your private insurance that you do ride share. Like I said remove the tick from your eyes before you tell me about mine


You have no idea what you are talking about - or who. 
Uber drivers (in most/all) states are not required to have commercial insurance beyond what Uber/Lyft provide - 
and many of us do have 'business use'/'rideshare' insurance.


----------



## Disellad

That's stupid as hell to ask how to beat a verification..


----------

